# Best age for first training class?



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I like to get my dogs into puppy class as soon as the vet says they've had the right shots.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

The training center we use requires the pups to be 10 weeks old and be a few days past the second set of puppy vaccinations.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I have already signed up Mr. Darcy. He will be 10 weeks old 2 days before the first class. Get into a class right away....I plan on repeating a class or two if necessary. The socialization is great!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I agree with the rest, as soon as possible! Congratulations and have fun!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Since all the dogs at the training facility have their shots I have taken my puppies as soon as I get them. Davince was 5wks old. Vendetta was 6wks. We had Christmas break for one week when I got her. BaWaaJige went to hunt training when he was 9wks old.


----------



## Michelle/Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

Most places I have looked at or taught at, they require the puppies to have at least 2 rounds of shots, or they much be completely vaccinated. 

They do recommend bringing them in for socialization as soon as possible, just not putting them on the ground, or letting them sniff or be sniffed by another dog without asking the owner if they are vaccinated.

It is a doubled edged sword, vets say not to take them anywhere until have the last shot, but the best time to socialize them is between 8weeks and 16 weeks of age (the age they normally are after their last shot). 
I always tell people to be smart, do what is comfortable for you. 

I took Flynn it Petco and put him in the basket and brought treats so people could give them to him. Now he expects treats every time we go there. Probably not my brightest idea =)


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

We're signed up already and will be starting classes as soon as our vet gives the okay. The sooner you can start the better!


----------

